# Bodywork Repair



## Elddis130 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello,
Have damaged the upper body of my mortorhome. It's stored in Kent and the closest bodywork repair garage for motorhome I could find was West's Garage in Rainham. They also do motorhome hire - which makes me a bit nervous. I cannot find any review on their work. Has anyone had to deal with them or heard anything about them? or know about a good motorhome bodywork garage in Kent, please?
Thanks.
Pierre


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Johns Cross MHs have a very good reputation generally.
Whether they are A1 in body repairs I don't know....but it's a good starting point?

http://www.johnscross.co.uk/

PS The website suggests they fit the bill....should have looked first!!!!!!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Have a chat with your local coach company and ask tyhem where they get their coaches repaired. The construction methods and materials are very similar.

I had an "incident" with mine a while ago, I thought I was looking at a huge insurance bill for a whole new rear panel assembly as the damage looked extensive and expensive. Took it the coach menders and asked them. Bloke looked at it "Simple job mate, dead easy to fix, need it for a day £180 + VAT " 

Total cost was LESS than the excess on my insurance policy !!

RESULT !!!! (and the repair was invisible) 

Andy


----------



## Elddis130 (Aug 12, 2015)

EJB said:


> Johns Cross MHs have a very good reputation generally.
> Whether they are A1 in body repairs I don't know....but it's a good starting point?
> 
> http://www.johnscross.co.uk/
> ...


Thank you EJB and Andy for your great advice, which I am certainly going to follow up on. Much appreciated. Pierre


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Johns cross will do a good job.I have seen some of their work.

cabby


----------

